# Why Do Cat Food and Dog Food Exist?



## DemonDragonJ (May 13, 2018)

Cats and dogs are both carnivores, meaning that their natural diet is meat, so I find it to be very weird that humans have invented specialized food for them, rather than feeding them meat that they themselves would not eat.

What does everyone else say about this? Why did people invent cat food and dog food, rather than simply feeding cats and dogs raw meat?

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Mider T (May 13, 2018)

Animal food has been specially synthesized to deliver the max amount of nutrients with the least net loss of energy to pets.  Consuming raw meat like big cats and wolves did results in large amounts of energy loss.

Also it's cleaner.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 13, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Animal food has been specially synthesized to deliver the max amount of nutrients with the least net loss of energy to pets.  Consuming raw meat like big cats and wolves did results in large amounts of energy loss.



That is actually a positive trait, not a negative one, because excessive nutrients can lead to obesity, and most household pets do not get sufficient exercise to burn off the energy from their food.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 13, 2018)

No, it's a negative one.


----------



## Mider T (May 13, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> That is actually a positive trait, not a negative one, because excessive nutrients can lead to obesity, and most household pets do not get sufficient exercise to burn off the energy from their food.


Um, none of this is true.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Island (May 13, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> That is actually a positive trait, not a negative one, because excessive nutrients can lead to obesity, and most household pets do not get sufficient exercise to burn off the energy from their food.


Nutrients do not lead to obesity. Calories do.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Creative 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 13, 2018)

Island said:


> Nutrients do not lead to obesity. Calories do.



That is what I intended to say; I simply forgot to use the proper word.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 13, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> That is what I intended to say; I simply forgot to use the proper word.



Then you would still be wrong. Mider T said animal food is nutrient dense, not calorie dense.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (May 16, 2018)

Yo, did you really make this topic?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Keishin (May 16, 2018)

To buy something for the pets. Do you have any idea how many additives there are in processed foods? Humans are fed a shit ton of stuff that's destructive to our general well-being. A sausage that's 5% meat? Everything contains e621 to make junk taste better? Sour/cheese/etc. Chips, weanies, grill sauces and all sorts of meats and processed food contain majority of trash that everyone should avoid but don't.

If you want to eat processed food it's better to look at the prices as well. The cheaper it is - chances are it's something you'd not want to put into your mouth.


----------



## HisokaRollin (May 17, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Cats and dogs are both carnivores, meaning that their natural diet is meat, so I find it to be very weird that humans have invented specialized food for them, rather than feeding them meat that they themselves would not eat.
> 
> What does everyone else say about this? Why did people invent cat food and dog food, rather than simply feeding cats and dogs raw meat?



Its not true, I dont know about cats but you cant have all meat diet for dogs because its confirmed that their livers would be completely wasted in short amount of time. Dogs need more balance diet and also it would be too troublesome and expensive to buy only meat for whatever pet you would have.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 17, 2018)

Keishin said:


> To buy something for the pets. Do you have any idea how many additives there are in processed foods? Humans are fed a shit ton of stuff that's destructive to our general well-being. A sausage that's 5% meat? Everything contains e621 to make junk taste better? Sour/cheese/etc. Chips, weanies, grill sauces and all sorts of meats and processed food contain majority of trash that everyone should avoid but don't.
> 
> If you want to eat processed food it's better to look at the prices as well. The cheaper it is - chances are it's something you'd not want to put into your mouth.



I make an effort to eat organic food whenever possible; I am very serious about my health, so I ensure that everything that I eat is healthy and free of artificial growth hormones, and I allow myself to have sweet food or other snacks only on rare occasions.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Catamount (May 22, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Cats and dogs are both carnivores, meaning that their natural diet is meat, so I find it to be very weird that humans have invented specialized food for them, rather than *feeding them meat that they themselves would not eat.*
> 
> What does everyone else say about this? Why did people invent cat food and dog food, rather than simply *feeding cats and dogs raw meat*?






This is the first DDJ thread that has triggered me.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## baconbits (May 22, 2018)

Catamount said:


> This is the first DDJ thread that has triggered me.



Is this your first DDJ thread?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Catamount (May 22, 2018)

baconbits said:


> Is this your first DDJ thread?


No, just the first one that found the hate trigger in me. All others that I have actually seen were funny. He is also funny on people's profile. Not funny here in particular.


----------



## Cheeky (May 22, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> DemonDragonJ

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 22, 2018)

Catamount said:


> This is the first DDJ thread that has triggered me.





Catamount said:


> No, just the first one that found the hate trigger in me. All others that I have actually seen were funny. He is also funny on people's profile. Not funny here in particular.



Why did this thread trigger you? Why are you so bothered by something so minor?


----------



## Island (May 22, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why did this thread trigger you? Why are you so bothered by something so minor?


Your callousness toward animals can be off-putting.


----------



## Island (May 22, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> This, again? Why do some people have so much compassion for non-human animals? I do not have the, but, I will admit that, at times, the level of compassion that some people display toward non-humans is almost as difficult to comprehend as the level of cruelty that some people display toward each other (such as the behavior of the Nazis toward anyone who was not one of them).


Did you just... compare liking animals to being a Nazi?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 22, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> This, again? Why do some people have so much compassion for non-human animals? I do not have the, but, I will admit that, at times, the level of compassion that some people display toward non-humans is almost as difficult to comprehend as the level of cruelty that some people display toward each other (such as the behavior of the Nazis toward anyone who was not one of them).



animals are sentient creatures and, thus, still deserving of compassion. the fact that they aren't as intelligent as humans doesn't make them any less entitled to kindness, unless you adopt a very utilitarian or egoist view on the subject, and neither of these views are particularly endearing to people

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Island (May 22, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Of course not; I simply said that I find both behaviors difficult to comprehend.


That was rhetorical.

You absolutely made that comparison. Your exact words were that understanding some people's compassion toward animals was as difficult as understanding the cruelty of Nazis toward their victims.

This is _entirely _a you problem.

Many people here have explained why they like animals and the benefits that animals offer people. Your blatant refusal to listen to them falls entirely on you.

Don't give us this "This again?" bullshit. People are going to continue calling out your callousness as long as you continue to show it.


----------



## Ashi (May 22, 2018)

Yeah you know  animals have feelings and lives too right?


Just cause they not be quite as savvy as human beings doesn’t mean they’re inferior life forms or however you keep putting it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Island (May 22, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am not callous toward fellow humans, so, surely, that outweighs my callousness toward non-humans?


It doesn't.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 22, 2018)

Island said:


> It doesn't.



Why not? Are you saying that I must be a "friend to all living things?"


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 22, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> If I ever have children, I will instill in them the belief that we humans are the greatest animals in the world, and that we can do to non-human animals whatever we wish to do to them. I must emphasize that I will _not_ encourage them to display senseless violence or cruelty toward non-humans (the operative word there being "senseless"), but I will not encourage them to display compassion to such creatures, either. Do not worry, because I will definitely encourage them to display compassion toward other humans.



i'm not going to tell you how to raise your hypothetical child, but this seems like a good way to get your son or daughter ostracized

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 22, 2018)

Atlantic Storm said:


> i'm not going to tell you how to raise your hypothetical child, but this seems like a good way to get your son or daughter ostracized



How is that the case? Did you not read the sentence where I said that I would encourage them to show compassion to others?


----------



## Island (May 22, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why not? Are you saying that I must be a "friend to all living things?"


Don't put words in my mouth.

You asked me if your kindness toward people outweighs your callousness toward animals. The answer is no. If you microwave a gerbil, people aren't going to care how much you donate to the poor.

Or in your case, your willingness to eat your girlfriend's dead dog and belief that animals only deserve scraps do not outweigh any alleged compassion you show toward people.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 22, 2018)

Island said:


> You asked me if your kindness toward people outweighs your callousness toward animals. The answer is no. If you microwave a gerbil, people aren't going to care how much you donate to the poor.
> 
> Or in your case, your willingness to eat your girlfriend's dead dog and belief that animals only deserve scraps do not outweigh any alleged compassion you show toward people.



I would never put an animal in a microwave oven; even for me, that is too cruel and callous.

I also never said that I would feed scraps to non-humans, I simply said that they should be allowed to eat their natural diet of raw meat.


----------



## Island (May 22, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I also never said that I would feed scraps to non-humans, I simply said that they should be allowed to eat their natural diet of raw meat.





DemonDragonJ said:


> I find it to be very weird that humans have invented specialized food for them, *rather than feeding them meat that they themselves would not eat.*


Food that we make but do not eat is a scrap.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 22, 2018)

Also, how did this thread become a discussion of morality? I asked a very simple question, so I dislike how this thread has progressed.

I typically am not judgmental toward others, so I would appreciate it if people here were not judgmental toward me.



Island said:


> Food that we make but do not eat is a scrap.



From what I have observed, non-human animals are typically far less selective about what they shall eat than are humans; for example, would you feed your cat or dog sirloin or tenderloin steak? I would not; I would give them hamburger and save the better cuts for myself.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 22, 2018)




----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 22, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Also, how did this thread become a discussion of morality? I asked a very simple question, so I dislike how this thread has progressed.
> 
> I typically am not judgmental toward others, so I would appreciate it if people here were not judgmental toward me.
> 
> ...



I'm a little fatigued of you resorting to this stock-phrase. You must employ it at least twice a week. When you make a statement, you do not control how others react to it. Stop expressing your disappointment for how things unfold. If you were a prophetic soothsayer, you wouldn't need to make these threads: you'd already know the answer. But, as life has it, you aren't. You're asking because you don't know, so stop being put off that you got answers you didn't expect. My god.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Mider T (May 22, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> From what I have observed, non-human animals are typically far less selective about what they shall eat than are humans; for example, would you feed your cat or dog sirloin or tenderloin steak? I would not; I would give them hamburger and save the better cuts for myself


Animals know not to eat certain foods, their instincts tell them it would make them sick.  Dogs would and do eat steaks though.


----------



## Ashi (May 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I'm a little fatigued of you resorting to this stock-phrase. You must employ it at least twice a week. When you make a statement, you do not control how others react to it. Stop expressing your disappointment for how things unfold. If you were a prophetic soothsayer, you wouldn't need to make these threads: you'd already know the answer. But, as life has it, you aren't. You're asking because you don't know, so stop being put off that you got answers you didn't expect. My god.



Some people really need to consider what their own words say about them

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 22, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Animals know not to eat certain foods, their instincts tell them it would make them sick.  Dogs would and do eat steaks though.



Yes, but it would be a waste of money to give a dog the best cut of meat and eat a lower-quality cut for one's self.


----------



## Mider T (May 22, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Yes, but it would be a waste of money to give a dog the best cut of meat and eat a lower-quality cut for one's self.


I dunno anyone who does that unless they're too full to eat it themselves.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 22, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Yes, but it would be a waste of money to give a dog the best cut of meat and eat a lower-quality cut for one's self.



Depends on how you classify a waste of money.

Some people put their animals' feelings before their own, so to them, it wouldn't be a waste.

Some people get their pets $1k hotel rooms with spas.

Some people bequeath their pets millions of dollars.


----------



## Magic (May 22, 2018)

Atlantic Storm said:


> i'm not going to tell you how to raise your hypothetical child, but this seems like a good way to get your son or daughter ostracized


Boy, you are the greatest animal! ​


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 22, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Depends on how you classify a waste of money.
> 
> Some people put their animals' feelings before their own, so to them, it wouldn't be a waste.
> 
> ...



I can assure you that I am not one of those people.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ashi (May 22, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I can assure you that I am not one of those people.



Even if you can't understand it, you should still respect it. Especially when, hate to say it but, having the views that you do on animals in the first would considered quite contemptible to a lot of people.


----------



## LesExit (May 22, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why do some people have so much compassion for non-human animals?


....


> I do not have the, but, I will admit that, at times, the level of compassion that some people display toward non-humans is almost as difficult to comprehend as the level of cruelty that some people display toward each other (such as the behavior of the Nazis toward anyone who was not one of them).





DemonDragonJ said:


> If I ever have children, I will instill in them the belief that we humans are the greatest animals in the world, and that we can do to non-human animals whatever we wish to do to them.





> I must emphasize that I will _not_ encourage them to display senseless violence or cruelty toward non-humans (the operative word there being "senseless"), but I will not encourage them to display compassion to such creatures, either. Do not worry, because I will definitely encourage them to display compassion toward other humans.





> I am not callous toward fellow humans, so, surely, that outweighs my callousness toward non-humans?
> 
> I do not have an unlimited supply of compassion to display for other life forms, so I reserve what I do have for members of my own species, and, even then, for those who are emotionally close to me; I am not being cruel, I am merely being practical.


Hmmm. Yes. Fascinating. 
.....

....

..

I take back everything I said from your other thread. *Rats are terrible creatures*. They piss and shit _everywhere_. And will try their best to escape their cage in order to devour your flesh at night. Please save yourself and *don't ever go near one in your life*

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Dr. White (May 22, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> This, again? Why do some people have so much compassion for non-human animals? I do not have the, but, I will admit that, at times, the level of compassion that some people display toward non-humans is almost as difficult to comprehend as the level of cruelty that some people display toward each other (such as the behavior of the Nazis toward anyone who was not one of them).


Don't worry DDJ optimal pet usage is to have them perform specific task suited to maximize utility for our lives ( such as guard dogs, or pest elimination pets) while locking them away when not performing or training, and simply throwing them a carcass or two every week or so, since their ancestors weren't given scheduled meals and instead fed in bulk given most hunts were/are unsuccesful.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dr. White (May 22, 2018)

LesExit said:


> ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## LesExit (May 22, 2018)

Damn... that pigeon had no chance

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (May 22, 2018)

This was...a bit disturbing.


----------



## Dr. White (May 22, 2018)

J


Mider T said:


> This was...a bit disturbing.


new york rats don't play. Ask cubey, they fam.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 22, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> J
> 
> new york rats don't play. Ask cubey, they fam.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Eros (May 23, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> J
> 
> new york rats don't play. Ask cubey, they fam.


Kansas City rats don't either. Years ago, an infant got his face bitten off by one literally. It was before I was born, so I don't have a news article handy. My mom has told me the horror story more than once though.


----------



## Yamato (May 23, 2018)

Proper nutrition and balance.


----------



## Dr. White (May 23, 2018)

Catamount said:


> snip


I mean as annoying as it is, you have to understand his condition..  Unless you prescribe to my tinfoil that he's a dedicated troll


----------



## Eros (May 23, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> I mean as annoying as it is, you have to understand his condition..  Unless you prescribe to my tinfoil that he's a dedicated troll


Some with his condition have absolutely no empathy whatsoever, and that's according to my own personal psychologist. He, at least, has some.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (May 23, 2018)

Yeah I’m locking this now

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------

